# Fotoausstellung - von CMYK nach RGB



## geli (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem: von gescannten Dias sind CMYK Daten vorhanden, da diese Bilder für ein Buch verwendet werden. Nun sollen aber von diesen Daten großformatige Fotoabzüge gemacht werden für eine Ausstellung. Dafür braucht man wieder RGB-Daten. Das heißt: Rückumwandlung in RGB. Das hat aber bei diversen Versuchen nicht richtig geklappt, die Farben waren sehr unterschiedlich. Neuscan kommt nicht in Frage, dieses Geld möchte man (mein Chef) nicht ausgeben. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie man dieses Problem lösen könnte?

Danke schon mal,
Geli


----------



## Precog (17. Juni 2004)

bei strg-z wechselt man den Farbmodus, oder


----------



## geli (17. Juni 2004)

Ja, aber darum geht es mir nicht, ich glaube ich muß mich klarer ausdrücken: wenn CMYK Daten bei unserer Reprofirma in RGB umgewandelt werden, diese an ein Fotolabor geschickt werden und dort die großformatigen Abzüge gemacht werden, sehen die Farben anders aus als im gedruckten Buch, in dem dieselben Bilder drin sind. Wir haben schon diverse Versuche gemacht, ein identisches Ergebnis zu bekommen und einige Labors durchprobiert, aber es klappt einfach nicht. Der Fotograf ist mit dem Ergebnis total unzufrieden und das wundert mich nicht. Die Konvertierung von CMYK nach RGB scheint nicht so häufig vorzukommen und deswegen stelle ich hier die Frage, an was die Problematik liegen könnte und wie man sie beheben kann. Ich möchte, daß die Farben auf den Abzügen zumindest annähernd mit denen im Buch übereinstimmen. Wie bekommt man das hin?

Viele Grüße, Geli


----------



## DerBerliner (20. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von geli _
> *....... Ich möchte, daß die Farben auf den Abzügen zumindest annähernd mit denen im Buch übereinstimmen. Wie bekommt man das hin?*



Jaja, die Farbe.... 

eine Neverending Story, nein im Ernst dies ist ein Thema das ganze Kongresse und Workshops füllt, mit dem man problemlos und ohne sich zu wiederholen ganze Buchreihen füllen kann und so ganz nebenbei tausende von Teuros ausgeben.....

Ohne Spass und ohne Dich verärgern zu wollen, wenn ich schon lese, dass Dein Chef kein Geld für neue Scans ausgeben will (was eigentlich verständlich ist) dann will er mit Sicherheit kein Geld für Colormanagement Lösungen bzw. für einen ColorWorklfow bei einem Dienstleister ausgeben.

Was an dieser Stelle am Sinnvollsten gewesen wäre, Ihr hättet von vornherein einen Geräteunabhängigen Farbraum für die Rohdaten vorgesehen (z.B. LAB) und von diesem dann jeweils die Daten für einen bestimmten Zweck erzeugt (CMYK, RGB, usw.)

Wenn die Daten jetzt bereits in CMYK vorliegen dann ist es mit Verständnis der Materie durchaus möglich brauchbare RGB Daten zu erzeugen. Allerdings nicht zum Nulltarif. 
Grundsätzlich sollte der Wandelung von CMYK nach RGB nichts im Wege stehen, da RGB ein grösseren Farbraum umfasst als CMYK aber in der Praxis ist mit jeder Wandelung ein Farbverlust der Fall. 
Das nächste Problem kann dann darin bestehen, dass das Labor das mit der Ausbelichtung beauftragt wurde, sich nicht um Profile und Farbräume schert.
Ich habe oft erlebt, dass sich Kollegen mit richtig teuren Colormanagement Systemen um die Konsistenz ihrer Aufnahmen gekümmert haben nur um dann trotzdem die falsche Farben zurückzubekommen.
Es ist ein wirklich riesiges Gebiet und ich möchte nicht ausschliessen,dass ihr z.B. mit einem DVS Plus Profil vernünftige Farben hinbekommt, aber ich kann es nicht garantieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Juni 2004)

Mit Verlaub,

gescannt wird immer im RGB-Farbraum.
Wenn der Dienstleister die Originalscans nicht mitgeliefert hat und diese auch
bereits gelöscht hat, dann zeugt das zumindest in meinen Augen von mangelnder
Professionalität. Insbesondere bei teuren, hochauflösenden Scans sollte man doch
erwarten können, dass die Daten auch in der erzeugten (und bezahlten) Weise
geliefert werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DerBerliner (21. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Mit Verlaub,
> 
> gescannt wird immer im RGB-Farbraum.
> ...



mit Verlaub, 
das Speicherformat kann bei Profiscans durchaus gewählt werden, wenn also CMYK Daten bestellt werden, so werden diese vom Scan Programm gleich erzeugt und nicht erst als RGB gespeichert und anschliessend umgewandelt.

Da bis jetzt nicht davon gesprochen wurde, dass RGB Daten bestellt wurden und nun "nur" CMYK Daten vorliegen, gehe ich also davon aus, dass das geliefert und bezahlt wurde, was ursprünglich auch bestellt war.

EDIT: statt Speicherformat müsste es eigentlich Farbraum heissen.


----------



## DerBerliner (21. Juni 2004)

@geli

mir fällt aber gerade noch ein Workaround ein:

entweder ihr liefert dem Labor Proofs mit und besteht auf Anpassung der Abzüge oder Ihr lasst euch bei einem Digitaldrucker Large Format Prints anfertigen, diese bedingen auch CMYK Daten und sind oft nicht teurer als Abzüge.

Vielleicht kommt Ihr so erstmal weiter


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DerBerliner _
> *mit Verlaub,
> das Speicherformat kann bei Profiscans durchaus gewählt werden, wenn also CMYK Daten bestellt werden, so werden diese vom Scan Programm gleich erzeugt und nicht erst als RGB gespeichert und anschliessend umgewandelt.
> 
> Da bis jetzt nicht davon gesprochen wurde, dass RGB Daten bestellt wurden und nun "nur" CMYK Daten vorliegen, gehe ich also davon aus, dass das geliefert und bezahlt wurde, was ursprünglich auch bestellt war. *



Und die Burschen, die deiner Meinung nach gleich CMYK abgespeichert haben
wussten dann schon im Voraus genau, mit welchen Farbmanagement-Parametern
sie die RGB-Scandaten in CMYK wandeln? GCR, UCR, Punktzuwachs usw.?

Ganz ehrlich, wer Bilder scannt und die Scandaten sofort und ausschließlich als
CMYK speichert, der hat das Prinzip der Farbräume und ausgabeoptimiertem
Farbmanagement nicht verstanden. So zumindest sehe ich das.

Aber egal, das hilft vermutlich auch nicht weiter. Lösung wird sein, die oder das Bild(er)
einfach nochmal scannen zu lassen. Diesmal vielleicht mit etwas mehr Weitsicht
des Scan-Dienstleisters.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DerBerliner (21. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Und die Burschen, die deiner Meinung nach gleich CMYK abgespeichert haben
> wussten dann schon im Voraus genau, mit welchen Farbmanagement-Parametern
> sie die RGB-Scandaten in CMYK wandeln? GCR, UCR, Punktzuwachs usw.?
> ...



im Grunde gebe ich Dir Recht. Nur wissen wir an dieser Stelle leider nicht wie die ganze Sache im Detail abgelaufen ist.
Prinzipiell ist gegen einen auschliesslichen Scan in CMYK nichts einzuwenden und auch kann ich von meinem Dienstleister nicht stillschweigend erwarten, dass er mir für alle Fälle die Daten universell bereithält.

Es wäre ja durchaus möglich, dass die Scans von der Druckerei selbst erstellt wurden. Die wissen dann ja welche Daten sie benötigen.
Es ist aber in der Tat so, dass heutzutage am besten Daten erzeugt werden sollten, die relativ problemlos in andere Formate überführt werden können.

Man findet ja auch oft die Angebote die gegen einen Aufpreis die Daten als RAW in LAB auf CD brennen und diese dann dem Kunden mitgeben oder gegen nochmaligen Aufpreis auf dem Hauseigenen Server speichern.

Nur sind es oft die Aufpreise die die meisten Kunden abschrecken. Nur kommt es dann (wie hier auch) immer zum bösen Erwachen wenn die Daten plötzlich anderweitig verwendet werden sollen.


----------



## geli (22. Juni 2004)

Also: mein Chef  gibt sicher kein Geld für Color-Management-Lösungen aus, denn hier wird auf extremer Sparflamme gekocht. Er ist der Meinung, es muss doch irgendwo jemanden geben, der das Problem auch so lösen kann, indem er die CMYK-Daten, die vorhandenen, nimmt und daraus perfekte Ergebnisse generiert.  Da wir sonst nur Bücher produzieren, werden in unserer Repro-Firma immer sofort CMYK Daten erzeugt, es existieren keine RGB-Daten.

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten,
Geli


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Juni 2004)

Gruß an den Chef,

er soll keinen Schrott abliefern wegen ein paar Kröten.
Und hier an dieser Stelle ist nun Ende der Vorstellung.
Wir sind nicht da, um deinem Chef ein paar lächerliche Euro zu sparen.
Wenn er ein Sparbrötchen ist, dann soll er damit leben. Ist ja echt nicht zu fassen.

Tut mir leid für dich, aber da krieg ich persönlich die Pusteln.

gruß
Martin


----------



## DerBerliner (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Geli,

da muss ich mich Martin anschliessen. 
Offensichtlich geht die Meinung "Geiz ist Geil" wie ein unzerstörbarer Virus um und alle sind der Meinung, dass man doch heutzutage alles bekommt und zwar umsonst.

Wenn ich allein schon höre, dass die Bücher Produktion euer Tagesgeschäft ist, dann kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum Ihr noch keine CM Lösung im Einsatz habt.
Wenn Dein Chef der Meinung ist, dass es auch ohne professionelle Hilfe geht und dementsprechend ohne Kosten: Bitte Schön, er soll mal vormachen !


----------



## geli (22. Juni 2004)

Ja, Leute, das weiß ich selbst alles am besten, glaubt es mir!

Nix für ungut und trotzdem danke.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juni 2004)

*Seid nett zueinander*

Also,
zuerst einmal möchte ich geli, verteidigen. Niemand hat es verdient, kritisiert zu werden, bloss weil er/sie Probleme am Hals hat, die Chefs und Vorgesetze verschuldet haben. Es mag ja stimmen, dass "Chef" ein engstirniger, geiziger Querkopf ist, es mag stimmen, dass angeblich professionelle Reprostudios eigentlich nur ganz schönen Datenmüll produzieren, aber was kann geli denn dafür?

Ich dachte, in diesem Forum wird versucht, gemeinsam Probleme zu lösen?

Stellen wir uns eine andere Ausgangssituation vor:
ich habe schicke Bildchen am Monitor im RGB-Format gestaltet und möchte sie an ein Digitallabor geben um Fotos davon belichten zu lassen. Die Ergebnisse sehen jedoch deutlich anders aus als an meinem Bildschirm.

Was tun?

Eine Antwort wie "Ey, da musst Du Dir halt ein Colormanagement-System zulegen!" sind nicht unbedingt immer konstruktiv.

Wenn ich nämlich entgegne:
"Tja, ein teures Colormangementsytem kann ich mir als kleiner User gar nicht leisten. Außerdem unterstützt das Labor sowieso keine eingebetteten Profile."

dann wäre die Rückantwort vielleicht: 
"Dann haste halt Pech gehabt." 
oder
 "Dann such Dir ein anderes Labor, dass nicht so sch***e ist und keine Profile unterstützt!"

Tja, und es wäre ja VIELLEICHT denkbar, dass man sich solche Bedingungen NICHT AUSSUCHEN kann.

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall folgenden Vorschlag @ geli:
Mach' doch mal ein sog. Testchart. Soll heißen, Du gibst erstmal eine Testdatei mit abgestuften Farbfeldern zur Fotobelichtung. Danach kannst Du ganz gut "Soll" mit "Ist" vergleichen, und deine Bilder halt so hinbiegen, dass sie vielleicht auf Deinem Schirm etwas seltsam aussehen, jedoch in der fertigen Belichtung so hinkommen, wie geplant.
Dann klappt's (vielleicht) auch mit dem Nachbarn


----------



## DerBerliner (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Onkel Jürgen,

also Geli haben wir mit Sicherheit nicht kritisiert oder gar angegriffen.

Zudem hat keiner behauptet, dass ein CM System die Allheil Lösung ist (ganz im Gegenteil). Ich habe ja weiter oben bereits geschrieben, dass selbst dadurch keine Gewähr für optimale Ergebnisse zustandekommt.

De facto ist es so, dass kein einziges Fotolabor Profile unterstützt. Und wenn überhaupt dann proprietäre die in keiner einzigen Profilliste auftauchen. profilierte Daten sind nunmal hauptsächlich in der Druckbranche zu finden. 

Farbe ist und bleibt ein heikles Thema und es ist nun mal so, dass solche Dinge Geld kosten. Geli´s Chef hat unmisverständlich klar gemacht : "Ich will das Optimum, nur kosten darf es nichts"
Ohne diese Haltung wäre er gar nicht in dieser Situation und dass Geli am wenigsten dafür kann ist klar. 

Es gilt in einem solchen Forum wie diesen Illusionen zu unterbinden und falsche Hoffnung gar nicht erst aufkeimen zu lassen.

Was Deinen Tipp angeht, sorry aber soweit waren wir schon :



> entweder ihr liefert dem Labor Proofs mit und besteht auf Anpassung der Abzüge oder Ihr lasst euch bei einem Digitaldrucker Large Format Prints anfertigen



Nur leider kostet sowas alles Geld (oder Zeit, aber das ist im Grunde ja dasselbe)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juni 2004)

Da muss ich bzw. darf ich sogar DerBerliner Recht geben.

Auch ich wollte geli nicht angreifen. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Sie soll ausbaden, was der tolle Herr Chefe sich so an
Unmöglichkeiten einfallen lässt. Das ist einfach traurig.

Es ist eben schlichtweg so, dass das was durch die CMYK-Wandlung an
Bildinformationen verloren ging auch nicht mehr wiederherzustellen ist.
Das ist Fakt. Der CMYK-Farbraum ist eben deutlich kleiner.

Wenn der Chefe so hohe Ansprüche hat, dann muss er eben in den sauren
Apfel beißen und neu scannen lassen. Vielleicht lernt er ja an dem Beispiel
etwas für die Zukunft unserer multimedialen Welt.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Precog (25. Juni 2004)

ich kapier hier kein  wort mehr...  


> bei strg-z wechselt man den Farbmodus, oder


  

sry for


----------



## DerBerliner (25. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Es ist eben schlichtweg so, dass das was durch die CMYK-Wandlung an
> Bildinformationen verloren ging auch nicht mehr wiederherzustellen ist.
> Das ist Fakt. Der CMYK-Farbraum ist eben deutlich kleiner.
> *



Das ist ja noch nicht alles, auch wenn Informationen verloren gegangen sind, sollte eine farbgetreue Ausbelichtung möglich sein.
Da es aber schlichtweg zuviele Möglichkeiten und Ansätze hierfür gibt, konnte sich bisher kein allgemeingültiger Standard etablieren der (für die Auftraggeber) unsichtbar im Backend abläuft.

Von daher sind nunmal Investitionen notwendig um Fehlerquellen zu lokalisieren, zu beschreiben, auszuschalten bzw. ggf. zu beachten. Und das ist der Punkt auf den wir (alle denke ich) hinauswollten.

Die Tipps mit den Proofs, LFP´s bzw. Farbtafeln sind und bleiben nun mal Workarounds ohne Funktionsgarantie.

@precog: Was sollen uns diese Worte sagen ? ;-)


----------

